# December 08 - What's For Dinner?



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

OK It's December now! So, what are you having for dinner? Feel free to include lunch and breakfast, too, seems like people can always use ideas for those meals.







:


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Today: turkey noodle soup
Tomorrow: Pork N potatos (casserole thing)
Wednesday: Herbed Lentils & Rice
Thursday: Leftovers
Friday: Company Christmas Party Potluck


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know. Maybe turkey & mashed potatoes, maybe turkey noodle soup. I don't feel like either right now so I'm not sure.

For breakfast, I had oatmeal and ww toast. Ds1 had breakfast pizza at school and ds2 is home with daddy and I have no clue what they had.
Lunch was a turkey sandwich on ww, chips and homemade clam chowder for me, fish for ds2 and a burrito for ds1. No clue on dh. I'm sure he'll eat something involving turkey.


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

Today: Hearty Tuna Buns
Tomorrow: French Toast
Wednesday: Tuna Casserole
Thursday: Goulash (which we froze a couple of weeks ago)
Friday: Broccoli Cheddar Quiche, fruit with yogurt cream sauce
Saturday: Leftovers
Sunday: Winter Squash Soup


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Coming back for December. I'm hoping to try tons of new recipes this month!







:

Dinner tonight will be stuffed manicotti. The filling is Italian sausage, tomato-based sauce, & Ricotta cheese, among other things. We're having steamed broccoli, a mixed greens salad, and garlic bread with it.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

"Wendy's" Chili for tonight, so probably Irish nachos tommorrow (amer. chili on french frys)


----------



## mom2cash (Sep 24, 2007)

Tonight is baked GF ziti with homemade roasted tomato sauce with this recipe: http://recipes.epicurean.com/recipe/...ato-sauce.html with italian sausage and fresh mozzarella. Mmmm....

And these cupcakes for dessert: http://glutenfreegirl.blogspot.com/2...uten-free.html







:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Pizza tonight.







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

matzah ball soup. usually I make it w/ mini meatballs but today I put in 2 cups of cubed turkey - natch


----------



## Ms. B. Sprout (Nov 30, 2006)

Tonight was linguine with red sauce, salad, & garlic toast.

Tomorrow will be a turkey pot pie with cinnamon apples for dessert.


----------



## littlechloesmommie (Jul 21, 2008)

Back on the diet today.... wedding dress wearing in 5 mths and counting









Tonight was mexican mac & cheese and steamed broccoli... So good, I'm looking forward to leftovers tommorrow


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Tonight will be beef tongue and potato hash. We'll probably have apple/fennel salad with that, unless another veg jumps out and grabs me. Maybe some broccoli...

Tomorrow will be lamb burgers/patties, and probably kale.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero (Jul 5, 2003)

Tonight I made a cool dinner. I mixed ground beef with egg, salsa, taco spices and crushed tortilla chips (like you would for meatloaf) and then gently pressed a thin layer of it in a pie pan. I baked it til done, covered with lots of cheese and then poured on a layer of corn bread batter. Baked it til done and served with sour cream, salsa, etc. The kids were nuts for it. It was basically a tamale pie, for those who have had that before, but by mixing the meat up that way, it all held together and wasn't so messy for the kiddos, plus I got a few eggs in them as a bonus!
I also shaped some of the meat mixture into little patties and baked them for quick breakfasts, lunches, snacks...


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We had nachos last night. So tonight I'll make turkey noodle soup. With some vegetable and maybe breadsticks.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Lasagna was last night.

Tonight something with stew meat.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight - Swedish Meatballs over egg noodles

Tomorrow - Normal Wednesday night dinner at church

Thursday - Crock pot Mac and Cheese w/ pork chops

Friday - Crab Manacotti


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Well, I had good intentions for last night, but TWO of my kids started throwing up, so the plans went out the window. The other, non-vomiting kid and I had an egg in a window and bacon.

Tonight we're having grilled boneless pork chops, purple hull peas, steamed broccoli, and Annie's shells & white cheddar.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Tonight will be pork tenderloin in the oven, sugar snap peas, glazed carrots, and some sort of starch for DH and DD (I'm low-carbing it until Christmas!)


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Woot! We have a change in plans!! My DH got a nice buck (6 points) today, so we're having tenderloins and heart for dinner now







I'm soo excited! Not sure if we'll butcher tonight or in a day or two... we'll see


----------



## simplehome (Jul 13, 2004)

Yesterday: Fried rice with leftover pork loin and shrimp
Today: Homemade ravioli with meat (pork & beef) & ricotta filling, marinara-type sauce
Tomorrow: Sichuan pork (tahini-based sauce for ground pork, served over udon noodles)
Thursday: going out to eat for BIL's girlfriend's post-dissertation-defense party (yay----kid friendly!!)
Friday: Chicken teriyaki with steamed cabbage

I guess we're feeling a bit asian this week. Just can't decide which country!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

meatballs on rice w/ green beans


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I attempted to grill boneless pork chops on my George Foreman tonight and burned the outsides while the insides were still raw, somehow. Oops. We had oven "fried" chicken instead with mac & cheese, purple hull peas, and rolls.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is turkey, onion and cheese quesadillas for me, bean quesadillas for the boys.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I am making a pizza (dough is resting right now) and I had some stuffed shells in the freezer








:








:


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

nak

sausage patties, eggs and toast. Hmmm maybe biscuits?








:


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

I made the yummiest dinner tonight!!! Spaghetti squash lasagna. I baked and forked through the spaghetti squash, then layered meat sauce with a blend of spicy italian sasauge and ground beef, tomato sauce garlic and onion, a layer of spaghetti squash, a layer of spinich and creamcheese mixture, a layer of cheese, lather rinse repeat and baked it for half an hour. It tasted imho better than lasagna with noodles!







:


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I'm going to attempt chicken tetrazzini tonight.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Tonight is Zesty Meatloaf, quinoa and broccoli.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

I WAS going to make steaks in the grill pan with zucchini and onions but after getting back from Park Day (where DD and I ate a picnic lunch), DH informed me he went out for lunch and had...STEAK! LOL

I think I'll heat up some freezer leftovers...maybe turkey sausage patties and make grilled zucchini?


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Rachel, we must be on the same wavelength today. I'm cooking chicken spaghetti for dinner. I think we'll have steamed broccoli, spinach salad, and garlic bread to go with it.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

leftover lasagna


----------



## Code Name Mama (Oct 5, 2007)

I have stalked some of these threads for awhile, I want to play!

Dec. 1 was leftover turkey (so glad that's gone now!)
Dec. 2 was ground turkey meatball sub sandwiches and mixed veggies (also made a batch of meatballs to freeze)
Dec. 3 was salmon patties, rice pilaf, and steamed broccoli (also made some salmon patties to freeze)
Tonight (Dec. 4) it's chicken/green chile enchilada casserole (made/frozen previously), pinto beans, and corn


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Comfort food tonight and gluten free!!!!

Meatloaf- it's a new recipe so we'll see how it turns out
Au Gratin Potatoes
Green spring mix salad with creamy ceasar dressing

It's *almost* done and I can't wait to eat!!









Dinner was yummy tonight, all new recipes are keepers


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I made pizza tonight again! I love my home made pizza, just wish I could find a decent sauce recipe so I could quit buying it!!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
I made pizza tonight again! I love my home made pizza, just wish I could find a decent sauce recipe so I could quit buying it!!

The one that's going to taste the best to you is always going to be one you design yourself. That's why most people can't resist changing a recipe with just a little bit of this or that.

Last night:
cabbage and beef piroshki and a big pot of borscht

Tonight:
Roast chicken and collards. Maybe some baked sweet potato.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're going for super healthy tonight, hot dogs and fries.


----------



## Marissa88 (Aug 25, 2008)

- Pot Roast earlier this week (with liptons soup mix--- So GOOD!)
- Homemade red italian sauce with meatballs
- Cheese Lasagna (with the sauce)
- Chicken Paprikash (spelling?)
- Garlic roasted shrimp over bed of rice, green beens, brussels sprouts.
- Tomato Soup, and fresh sandwiches

I like to have a variety.. Oh yeah we're having turkey tacos tonight.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
We're going for super healthy tonight, hot dogs and fries.

It is if you add ketchup.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
It is if you add ketchup.

Right! I can't choke down a hot dog without covering it in ketchup and my toddler eats ketchup with a spoon, so we should be alright.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

Tonight will be steaks I wanted to cook last night, grilled zucchini again (cuz I don't want the zucchini to go bad and I am craving it!) and roasted potatoes.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

We're having leftover chicken spaghetti tonight (which turned out *awesome*) with steamed fresh green beans, spinach salad, and garlic breadsticks. The kids and I just made blonde brownies with chocolate chips & pecans for dessert.







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i didn't realize I didn't post here yesterday - I posted on facebook, guess I thought that covered it LOL

last night be had falafel, lamb kebobs, babaganouj, hummos, red cabbage salad, and tomato salad

tonight we had leftover maztzah ball soup and turkey pot pie


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

homemade pizza with sauteed onions, mushroom and boca on it. caesar salad on the side.
this is a favorite for me.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

mmm that's what I had on my pizza the other night too... well no boca burger b/c my dh is allergic to soy. just sauteed red onion & mushroom


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I ended up making this tonight - insanely good!

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...rlboro_mans_f/


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
I ended up making this tonight - insanely good!

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...rlboro_mans_f/

I love her descriptions









Tonight was homemade beef stroganoff and a sprink mix salad with ceasar







It sure hit the spot.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Spaghetti, bread, salad.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

last night we had really delicious steaks with mushroom pan gravy and a huge Greek salad.

Tonight, vegetable beef soup. I haven't made that in years!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

seabass (I got it at work) with pesto ... cous cous or something? or maybe new potatoes... and green beans


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

tonight is orange chicken
tomorrow will be shepherds pie
monday will be leftovers


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I made taco soup and corn muffins tonight. It was sooo good.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is zesty grilled ham steak, stir fried veggies and something else. I was going to make roasted potatoes but my oven's broken and I'm out of olive oil.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

was supposed to be pancakes and eggs but they gave me 2 pizzas (!!) when I picked the boys up from youth group today (see there is a benefit to coming last LOL)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Dh ended up making a stir fry with the ham steak. I'm trying to convince him he should cook more, he's really good!

Tonight is grilled trout, pasta and some sort of veggie.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Last night was leftover taco soup.

Tonight will be chicken enchiladas with sour cream sauce, refried beans, and tortilla chips & salsa.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm stumped at what to make tonight, I need something I can make with a pound of ground beef but we've already had the usuals (spaghetti, meatloaf, tacos, enchiladas, meatballs, chili)
Anyone with any ideas?


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are having Chili tonight.

Christy - What about a ground beef Stroganoff or Shepard's Pie? I have a Taco Pie recipe that is pretty good on my blog. Hamburgers? Sloppy Joes?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight we'll have the pancakes and eggs that we did not have yesterday


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Well we ended up going vegetarian and making lentil and brown rice tacos, soo good and you won't even miss the meat. Super budget friendly too


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

The chicken enchiladas didn't happen tonight. My oldest came home from school throwing up, so we all just ate PB&Js in the hopes of not getting sick.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is potato pancakes, bacon and toast.


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

Last night we had Salmon and steaks, both cooked on the stovetop, broccoli, bread, and winter squash soup.

I'm planning the rest of the week tonight so I'll post later!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight I'm making white chicken chili


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

burgers, purple cabbage salad, and potato chips


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Last night was sticky chicken in the crockpot. Homemade Mac and cheese, mix vegies.







:

Not sure of tonight since we are all sick.







:







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I was supposed to be going to my work Christmas party tonight and the boys were going to have pizza with Grandma, but my oldest is sick so we might all be having pizza.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we're having roast chicken. I have about 4-5 smallish red potatoes to use up, but I have no idea what to do with them. Any suggestions? We're also going to have either field peas or lima beans and maybe homemade bread if I can get my butt in there and make it.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Tonight we're having roast chicken. I have about 4-5 smallish red potatoes to use up, but I have no idea what to do with them. Any suggestions? We're also going to have either field peas or lima beans and maybe homemade bread if I can get my butt in there and make it.

It usually makes more but these are so good

Crash Hot Potatoes

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2...-hot-potatoes/

Oh and it's church tonight so we'll be eating there. Not sure what they are having


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Cobb Sandwiches, Grapes & roasted potatoes.


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

Tomorrow- Red Beans and Rice
Bread
Green Beans
Sundaes for dessert
Friday- Whole Grain Pancakes with blueberry maple syrup
Saturday- Tuna Casserole made with whole grain pasta & mixed veggies
Sunday- Cabbage soup


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Not sure what we're having tonight but I've had REALLY bad morning already so I'm thinking something comforting like Chicken Pot Pie or beef stew


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

The plan tonight is spinach, mushoom, & bacon quiche.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure yet, we normally have dinner at my mom's on Thursday but I've got a sick kid so we'll be staying home.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

My husband is out of town so I don't really need to cook. DD and I snack all day. It's how we prefer to eat. I'm sorry to say we had pizza one night and take out last night (at least I had a salad!). tonight I'm cooking, though: pork chops, orzo and a salad for me to go with.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Tuesday - fish soup
Last night turkey alfredo (frozen leftover turkey from thanksgiving)
Tonight, sour cream chicken (new recipe.....we got two things of sour cream free and didn't know what to do with them)
haven't planned beyond that....more than likely leftovers tomorrow


----------



## tolovemercy (Apr 9, 2007)

meatballs with sauce and pasta. i'd say "and a vegetable", but ya know...it's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Last night was sticky chicken in the crockpot. Homemade Mac and cheese, mix vegies.







:

Not sure of tonight since we are all sick.







:







:

I know I am a day late - but I'd make chicken soup









Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Tonight we're having roast chicken. I have about 4-5 smallish red potatoes to use up, but I have no idea what to do with them. Any suggestions? We're also going to have either field peas or lima beans and maybe homemade bread if I can get my butt in there and make it.

a day late w/ you too... but roasted or boiled









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
Not sure what we're having tonight but I've had REALLY bad morning already so I'm thinking something comforting like Chicken Pot Pie or beef stew









aww - I hope the rest of the day is better









last night I made lasagna rolls. the filling was made with ricotta cheese and acorn squash & I made a white sauce for the top.

tonight I am making stuffed green peppers (stuffed with rice, salsa, and refried beans and topped with cheese) and cheese quesadillas w/ guacamole & sour cream.

I've been posting pictures of things I make for dinner on facebook - just last night & tonight but I am thinking of doing it regularly....


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

meant to post the links

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...e&id=676794338

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...4&id=676794338


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
aww - I hope the rest of the day is better









I've been posting pictures of things I make for dinner on facebook - just last night & tonight but I am thinking of doing it regularly....

Thanks! It's been a little better, DH's trunk bit the dust this morning and I keep wondering why this stuff always has to happen around the holidays. But we're healthy and fed and that's really all that matters, right









Great idea about the pictures!! I might have to start doing that too


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

You've inspired me to take pictures of my dinners!







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We ended up with takeout.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaGwynn* 
You've inspired me to take pictures of my dinners!







:

my SIL just started a "what's for dinner" facebook group... If you are on facebook & want to join - I think this should take you to it
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50379393967
we're just sharing pictures of our dinners LOL








:







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is a new recipe for pasta, hamburger and a red sauce. With mixed veggies.


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
my SIL just started a "what's for dinner" facebook group... If you are on facebook & want to join - I think this should take you to it
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=50379393967
we're just sharing pictures of our dinners LOL








:







:

I joined! Thanks!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Tonight is roast chicken... not sure of the sides.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight is our Christmas Party for our Sunday school class at church, lots of goodies to eat as everyone is bringing a covered dish! I can't wait.

I'm making Bacon and Onion tarts, homemade onion dip (see a theme happening lol ) and boursin cheese potato gratin.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we ate a party for our town's light parade. Tonight is split pea soup, bread, ham and crackers.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Not sure yet but I'm thinking about Wienerschnitzel and trying my hand at spatzel

Anyone have a really good recipe?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Last night we did end up having schnitzel and spatzel, it was sooooo good! I added some green beans and made a little gravy and my hubby was a happy camper.

Tonight I'm making beans w/ a ham hock and cornbread. DH has been begging me to make them for a while


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know tonight. Either takeout or dh's cooking, its my birthday and I'm not cooking!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
I don't know tonight. Either takeout or dh's cooking, its my birthday and I'm not cooking!


Happy Birthday!!!







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Happy Birthday! It's my doggie's birthday today, too!







Meatloaf, Mashed Potatoes, and Cranberry Green Beans for us!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I am makng fish cakes and mac & cheese


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I've been too busy to post here in a few weeks.









Last night we had pesto chicken over wheat angel hair pasta with garlic bread.

Tonight is - crockpot mexican chicken over brown brice

Wed - baked ziti, salad

Thurs - porkloin, sausage and sauerkraut soup


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

spagetti & meatballs


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

This morning for breakfast we had Steel cut oats cooked in the crockpot overnight, so good!

Dinner is going to be...um...well... I'm not really sure yet! lol I'll be following the thread for some ideas.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tacos tonight.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Last night was not a good dinner night! No one ate at a decent hour and we all ate whatever we could grab quickly. So much for being prepared








Tonight is a mexican type chicken soup. Maybe some corn bread to go along.
That's all I have planned. I need to get better organized!


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Baked onion chicken, rice, and broccoli.


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

pasta twists in a sauce tonight

tomorrow is roast skinless chicken breast, mashed potatoes, fresh carrots, peas, and gravy. I may put the chicken in the leftover pasta sauce from today.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight we decided on Chicken Tamale Pie


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm not sure yet. Dh and I are supposed to go shopping and if we do, we'll eat out and the boys will eat with Grandma. If we don't, I'm making sausage pizza.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Ok tonight we're going shopping. Maybe. If not, I have no idea what we'll eat.


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

Tonight: Potato pancakes (got the idea from this thread), Turkey Bacon
Tomorrow Night: Chilli, cornbread
Saturday Night: Irish Nachos (also from this thread)
Sunday Night: Honey Glazed Limas
Monday Night: Sweedish Meatballs over egg noodles (I think from the thread too)
Tuesday Night (my b'day): Veggie Hotdogs and baked beans if I feel like makin' it lol

Thanks ladies for the dinner ideas!

Okay just realized my birthday is Monday, not Tuesday. I guess that happens when you become a mom lol.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I put a roast in the crockpot this morning, it smells so good right now!
I'll serve it with some noodles and green beans

Tomorrow is pork chops w/ rice and zucchini


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

last night was spaghetti bolognese with salad of bitter greens, cranberries, pecans and blue cheese

tonight, stuffed zucchini (feta, walnuts, italian sausage) and side dish will be artichokes. I know it really doesn't go together but the artichokes look like they won't last another day (I wanted to make them tomorrow night). Plus, DD LOVES artichokes and says she can't wait.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Portobello Penne Pasta Casserole, new recipe for me. It's veggie so I'm excited to try a new veggie recipe, always looking for more!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Oooh, would you mind sharing the portobello penne recipe?


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Citrus salmon, broccoli, quinoa pilaf.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

mamagwynn - what are irish nachos? I think I missed that...

we had quesadillas yesterday & chicken tonight


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
mamagwynn - what are irish nachos? I think I missed that...

Chilli over fries. I'm doing baked potato wedges.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I didn't know chili fries were Irish LOL

sounds yummy though. perfect winter dinner....


----------



## 5796 (Oct 19, 2002)

Dinner out!!!!!

I am so relieved I do not have to cook tonight.
I'm exhausted.

but tomorrow...grilled chicken, pasta and green beans. Already know the menu.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I forgot to write what I was making. bagels & lox & egg salad.








I forgot to buy tuna fish and two of my sons are upset LOL. next time....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight was supposed to be ham but we didn't get home in time to cook it. So the boys are having leftover pizza and I'm thinking the chili fries sound great right now.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

We had a family get together and I made Chili and Best Ever Cornbread, for dessert I made Apple Dumplings. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good!


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
I didn't know chili fries were Irish LOL

Haha I thought the same thing. Man they were good!!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Ham, twice baked potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Beef Enchiladas and spanish rice


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Steaks with Blue Cheese
Roasted Pumpkin
Mashed Potatoes with Roasted Garlic
Green Salad
Fermented Beets
Cherry Clafoutis OR Maple Syrup Cookies


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We just came back from the inlaws where ds and I lived off ham because our other options were things like velvetta cheese dip & hot dogs wrapped in bacon .. did I mention the hot dogs were bright red somehow? :barf:

I'm thinking tomorrow is going to be some sort of baked fish with roasted veggies & maybe wild rice.

This thread is making me want to go grocery shopping!!!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Last night I made baked chicken and then topped it with spicy hot sauce (like you'd have on wings), and let that cook into the cicken for a few minutes. Twas delicious!!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is paninis with the leftover ham, carrots and chips.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight I think I'm making Marlboro Man Sandwiches, they are super yummy and very easy to make.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We made shepard's pie last night for the solstice. It was yum!
Tonight I think we are just having spaghetti with broccoli, salad, & rolls.


----------



## snowbunny (May 25, 2005)

Tonight we're doing meatloaf with leftover mashed potatoes, more roasted squash, salad and LF beets or turnips.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

we had a "LEO" quiche (lox, eggs & onions) & latkes (potato pancakes)

last night we had dinner & my MIL's house - chicken corn, latkes & sweet potato pie


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Ok so changed our dinner plans tonight because I didn't see any fish I liked at the store...

So it's jerk chicken over rice with peppers & pineapple, broccoli and carrots on the side ... and for some reason stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Tonight was deconstructed BBQ glazed turkey meatballs with sauerkraut, broccoli and quinoa.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is clean out the fridge night. I'm not sure what we'll end up with.


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

We ended up eating out last night for my birthday. I had sushi, DP had steak. I'm not cooking until after Christmas! I'll probably make a quiche and a pumpkin pie to bring to my mom's house though.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is our annual dinner at my Grandma's. We always have clam chowder, appetizers and rolls.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Tonight is corn chowder and home made rolls.
Tomorrow will be french dip sandwiches.
Friday will be home made pizza.
Saturday will be shepherds pie made with the left over roast from the french dip sandwiches.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i have a cold so I am making matzah ball soup


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
i have a cold so I am making matzah ball soup

Get better soon!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

thanks. I put tonight on rapid advance... I already served dinner and plan to try to get everyone (including myself) in bed early....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having sandwiches with leftover prime rib, onions and green pepper. And french fries.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Not sure yet for tonight. Definitely no leftovers, my Christmas dinner was a flop!









Note to self- DO NOT try new recipes for the holidays when the stores are closed and you can't go get anything else.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

aww christy - sorry to hear that









last night we got takeout from a local kosher deli - corned beef, pastrami, tongue & roast beef. Plus I made latkes. & there were sour pickles and cole slaw.

we had bobka & rugalach for dessert and I had a pineapple & blackberries from my organic co-op.

tonight I made a roast chicken, we had some leftover (from the freezer) turkey pot pie from thanksgiving (I've been pulling it out in quarters). I made latkes tonight with a carrot & a sweet potato shredded in - that was good ...plus baby broccoli - and wine & challah. and more bobka for dessert.

yum


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

We all went out to eat at the most amazing local restaurant. New Mexican food and it was just...oh my god, delicious. Sorry if my typing is off cuz I had TWO margaritas! (I wasn't driving! LOL)


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Dh and I ended up eating out last night so we'll do the prime rib sandwiches tonight.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I am making salmon fish cakes & egg noodles with cottage cheese


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I made this in my new Le Creuset dutch oven

http://www.recipezaar.com/Pork-Roast...tch-Oven-44278

It was freaking awesome!!


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaraBoo* 
We all went out to eat at the most amazing local restaurant. New Mexican food and it was just...oh my god, delicious. Sorry if my typing is off cuz I had TWO margaritas! (I wasn't driving! LOL)









When you sober up you will have to give more detail. I don't believe I have ever had New Mexican food.

Tonight dd and I had w.w. spaghetti tossed with homemade alfredo sauce and steamed broccoli. I was supposed to make us some cupcakes for dessert but it was a looong day and that never happened. Oh, dd also had a salad.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
my new Le Creuset dutch oven

was this your christmas gift??? lucky duck!










use it in good health







:







:


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
was this your christmas gift??? lucky duck!










use it in good health







:







:









My sister got me the 9 1/2 QT Oval Dutch Oven for Christmas. I've never loved cookware so much in my life, it's so awesome


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tonight we are having boiled potatoes in their skins, baked beans and coleslaw.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

Last night ended up being take out so tonight will be the shepherds pie.
we still have some soup left too, so that will be tomorrow nights dinner.
I hope these meals will use up the rest of the leftovers because I dont want to freeze them for later.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

tonight I am making a dutch baby pancake. I am thiniking of sauteeing some pears for the middle

plus I'll make fried eggs & morningstar farms sausage


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having breaded pork chops, mashed potatoes and corn.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
tonight I am making a dutch baby pancake. I am thiniking of sauteeing some pears for the middle

plus I'll make fried eggs & morningstar farms sausage

oh my gosh that sounds so good!! I'm dying to make some of those little pancakes with cinnamon apples in the middle but I can't remember what they are called, that and I don't have the pan to make them.
I think I'll come to your house for dinner.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
Tonight we're having breaded pork chops, mashed potatoes and corn.

And then I'll swing my your house for seconds!







Sounds soo good!

I have no idea what we are having and it's 6pm, me and the baby have been sick and sleeping all day and I'm not prepared at all. I guess we'll be ordering out.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm pretty sure you are thinking of the same thing I make


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is some sort of fish, rice and potatoes. I haven't figured out any more than that yet.


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

Last night was leftover bean soup. Tonight, I'm not sure yet. I need to cook up some brussels sprouts that I have, so definitely those. Perhaps also some chicken, maybe potatoes. Yum yum.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Tonight is something quick and easy! We have a wedding to go to at 4:30 so we'll grab something on the way home I"m sure


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We've got some killer left over grilled steak from Saturday night, so tonight is going to be steak fajitas with refried black beans & spanish rice.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

beef stew YUM

you can see a picture if you are in the facebook what's for dinner group....







:


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yesterday we were at my moms house and she made mashed potatoes, breaded fish, and baked beans or spaghetti hoops for dinner, First thing I had eaten all day (been sick with flu) -it was SO GOOD!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Today it's Chicken and Dumplings! Its my aunts recipe that was handed down from her grandmother, they are insanely good. I can't wait!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I am marinating a steak right now









I'll sautee zucchini & yellow squash for a side dish and probably baked sweet potatoes... I only have two but they are huge so everyone can have a half of one.

We are having beef three nights in a row which is unheard of here LOL - last night was stew, tonight the steak and tomorrow is meatballs & spaghetti (the meatballs I made double last time & froze)....

there will probably be leftover steak too since it is pretty big.... so that will be another meat meal at some point to plan LOL


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is pork potato pie. Its kind of a version of shepherd's pie only with pork chops. We'll see how well it goes over.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

We rarely eat red meat, but STILL have leftovers of the grilled steak that I can't let go to waste. So I'm trying to plan another steak meal for tonight. I'm thinking I may do broccoli beef over brown rice.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Sunday we ate with family and had MORE fettucini alfredo with a yummy green salad. Last night was bowtie pasta with brocolli and snap peas tossed in peanut sauce. Baked apple slices with cinnamon and brown sugar for dessert. Yum.







:


----------



## SquishyBuggles (Dec 19, 2008)

I think we're ordering pizza for our anniversary, how romantic, right??? Haha.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SquishyBuggles* 
I think we're ordering pizza for our anniversary, how romantic, right??? Haha.

Happy Anniversary!!







:


----------



## Anne2008 (Nov 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
We rarely eat red meat, but STILL have leftovers of the grilled steak that I can't let go to waste. So I'm trying to plan another steak meal for tonight. I'm thinking I may do broccoli beef over brown rice.

Can I ask why you rarely eat red meat? We don't eat much of it here either, just wondering.

Tonight we had fast food take away







:


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight I am going to make a simple creamy onion soup for myself. DD is at her grandma's house. No idea what she will eat there. I am also making The Barefoot Contessa's Coconut Cupcakes. Mmmmm.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anne2008* 
Can I ask why you rarely eat red meat? We don't eat much of it here either, just wondering.

Tonight we had fast food take away







:

Personal preference really. I prefer chicken or ground turkey to steak or ground beef. That, and I try to do 2 veggie meals a week.









And maybe this is because I'm not used to eating red meat often, but it really seems to slow my digestion down, sorry if TMI.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

sounds romantic to me


----------



## MamaGwynn (Jun 12, 2008)

Last night we had red beans and rice with corn.

Tonight we're probably going to my mom's. I may make some more potato wedges to bring over.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I ended up making spaghetti and meatballs last night, so tonight will be the chicken and dumplings


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaGwynn* 
I may make some more potato wedges to bring over.











those looked soooo good









I am having dinner at my parents too - probably pizza.... they are watching the kids while I work today - speaking of which, I have to go....


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We went shopping last night so we had eggs when we got home.

Tonight the kids are having pizza and dh and I are doing some type of appetizers.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, it's almost midnight on NYE and I am posting what we ate for dinner tonight...lame. So, getting on with it.

I made some flour tortillas and filled them with black beans and onions. THen I made corn fritters on the side. DD wasn't having it though and preferred cheese and crackers...


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Thread for Jan 2009
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1019601


----------

